# What seeds did I buy?



## Thrllskr729 (Jun 25, 2017)

I purchased seeds on Ebay that were supposed to be Glossostigma Elatinoids, but ha! Way not. I still like them though. Just STRANGE! They start out looking all the same (2 tiny round leaves) but then change colors, shapes, lengths all as if totally diff plants. Fast growers too. I?m glad I got these instead of Glosso now just because of the show going on but I?d really like to know what it is so I can best care for it. Any ideas?
The middle pic is when they newly sprouted. The last two are now. Newbie to planted tanks here btw. Mines just a 5 gal. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

All those Chinese seeds are a scam..Period!!!!

Not worth even to discuss anything about it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Watercrayfish, I disagree. And this is not the way to welcome a new member.

I can't answer Thllskr's question, but the plants are attractive. I would like to know their correct identification and whether they are true aquatics suitable for aquarium use.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> Watercrayfish, I disagree. And this is not the way to welcome a new member.
> 
> I can't answer Thllskr's question, but the plants are attractive. I would like to know their correct identification and whether they are true aquatics suitable for aquarium use.


i agree it would be nice to see what the actual plant is, rather than passing it aside when it could be a good deal


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like an assortment of Hygrophila to me. Might get a pack now.......


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

i ordered some of them seeds last week. 
look foreword to see what mine grow...


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

